# Egg-zamine this please



## barry richardson (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm putting this one up for critique cause I just can't decide if I like it or not, need some perspective. About 8" wide by a foot tall overall. Sissioo, finished with lacquer buffed to a soft shine. The detail on top is ebony and african sumac. Thanks in advance...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2015)

Love the egg, but unsure if the stem is a good match. No question of the craftsmanship -- it's superior. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Eggcellent! I love it - just scrambles my brain and I really yoke that knob! Someone gonna half to really shell out some coin to a' poach the price on that and I don't mean chicken feed either!



Seriously - I like it all. Even the odd handle.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

I like it. Shape wood and top hat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2015)

As always Barry, outstanding craftsmanship! I really like the way the top/lid is the light colored sapwood! The knob I'm not sure if I like it or not, haven't decided yet. I can say that as it is I would honored to give it Pride of Place on display in my house. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2015)

I like the shape, the contours just seem to flow. I'm not keen on the finial for it, almost seems to me to have too much going on to go with the elegant simplicity of the vessel it's on top of. IMO I'd maybe go with a ring shaped or ball shaped one instead... Now if only I could actually do something that looked that nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 19, 2015)

Agree with most of the above.

1) very nice work, nice shape
2) the top doesn't quite seem to fit - maybe overly fancy for such an elegantly simple shape
3) wish I could do work that well

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 19, 2015)

Too cool! I love the shape and the way you oriented the sapwood. I'm a big fan of funky finials, and I really like the shape of this one. 

I'm not sure about the color combo with the sumac and sissoo, but I'm probably overly conservative in my choices for the stuff I do. That's one of the (many) reasons that I like your work... You've shown a willingness to proceed with combinations and colors that I can't force myself to try.

Egg-cellent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

Really neat barry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2015)

I like everything about it!!! especially the handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 19, 2015)

I really like the form Barry I think what some of the responses regarding the finial may be because to me it tends to look a little too circular versus egg shaped but that might be just camera angle. Love the lidded design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 19, 2015)

I like it Barry. I like the shape. love the execution, Cant see the bottom for the shadows. The finial in the first pic looks like the sickle on the soviet flag  but then in the second pic it has an entirely different flavor. It has a very organic look that I like and think matches very well. I'm with Doc on the color choice on the finial, but that may be because I'm not bold enough to make that choice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 19, 2015)

very cool, love the finial, but i DO like different

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input! Yea, the finial would have probably been better in ebony, but I have a bad habit of using whatever is laying around. I already had some of the Sumac spiral stock, so I just used a piece of that...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful work including the choice of wood for the finial!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 20, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> , Cant see the bottom for the shadows.


Rest assured Scott, it is just like a beautiful womans'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 20, 2015)

Can't say enough about you work Barry!!! You haven't laid an egg yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------

